# adat vissza



## Oscar9 (2011 November 12)

Kedves Flamingo!
Egy kérésem lenne hozzád, szeretném ha segítenél nekem mert letőrőltem egy csomó adatot egy SD kártyáról és szeretném vissza menteni. Már probálkoztam de az összes GetDataBack for FAT32 program a végén azt írja ki hogy license verzió.Előre is köszönöm a mielőbbi segítségedet. Üdvözlettel Oscar9.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 November 14)

Oscar9 írta:


> Kedves Flamingo!
> Egy kérésem lenne hozzád, szeretném ha segítenél nekem mert letőrőltem egy csomó adatot egy SD kártyáról és szeretném vissza menteni. Már probálkoztam de az összes GetDataBack for FAT32 program a végén azt írja ki hogy license verzió.Előre is köszönöm a mielőbbi segítségedet. Üdvözlettel Oscar9.


*Szia!
Esetleg próbálkozz ezzel:
**PC Inspector smart recovery*

*Igaz alapból képek visszaállítására szolgál, de az is csak adat... - viszont ingyenes.*


----------



## louis73 (2011 December 25)

Ha még nem késő... nekem ez a progi segített mikor "elromlott" az USB-s flashem, mindent visszahozott. A programm neve: FinalData Enterprise


----------



## banyaiviko (2012 Január 2)

Get data back progit isohunt ról letorrentezed és benne van 2 reg file amit attól függően nyitsz meg hogy 64 vagy 32bites rendszert használsz ha megnyitottad akkor megkérdezi hogy a rendszerleíró adatbázishoz hozzáadod-e rányomsz hogy igen, elindítod a progit és működik a program, mellesleg a legjobb adatvisszaállító, nekem rendszerújratelepítés után viszzahozta a fájlaimat


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Január 3)

Ezek is jó kis progik ilyen célra:
Kernel for Windows data recovery
Namosoft data recovery
Wondershare data recovery


----------



## orbiter7 (2012 Január 17)

Az AppleXsoft Data Recovery programjai nekem beváltak, Windows és Os X alá is elkészítették.


----------



## Sirkánkán (2012 Január 24)

Ha még érdekes a dolog.... Van egy DiskDigger nevű program, egy helyes kis ásó az ikonja...Alkalmas képek, hangok, dokumentumok, és videók visszaállítására, még formázott lemez esetén is... Sikerült már szervizből visszahozott, leformázott telefonról is adatot visszaszedni... Mivel a különböző progik más más logikát használnak a helyreállításhoz érdemes többet végigfuttatni, ha egyikkel nem érsz el olyan eredményt, amit elvártál ...

Olvastam már olyan programról is, amit profi szervezetek használnak és állítólag tízszeres felül írásig visszaolvassák a vinyót, ez azonban a hétköznapi életben szerintem még a fantázia kategóriába tartozik egy darabig...


----------



## hazo72 (2012 Január 29)

Van egy merevlemezem, amelyről egyik napról a másikra nem volt hajlandó olvasni a gép semmit. Akármilyen operációs rendszer alatt próbálkoztam vele nem boldogultam. Van valakinek ötlete arra, hogy miként lehet vele kezdeni valamit? Vagy törődjek bele, hogy kuka?


----------



## rodnag (2012 Január 30)

Egy ingyenes alternatíva a Piriform Recuva programja.


----------



## mbalazs7 (2012 Május 21)

Ezzel szinte minden visszahozható: Icare.Data.Recovery.Software


----------



## bartaferi (2012 November 26)

Ne töltsetek le hüjeségeket amiket nem használtok!


----------



## szilard1996 (2012 November 28)

Nekem Van egy 320BG-os HDD-m amely keri, hogy minden aron formazzam, de ezt nem teszem meg, mert nem akarom az adataimat elvesziteni. Nincs valami mod, hogy belepjek a HDD adataiba annelkul, hogy formazzam es visszaszerezzem?


----------



## cavarlyman (2012 December 3)

Én is hasonlóan jártam az 500GB-os külső toshiba wincheserremel. A GetDataBack-al megtudod nyitni ill. lementeni is letudod a tartalmát. Majd ha lementetted egy másik winchesterre, akkor formázd le és mehetnek vissza a mentett állományok. Googlen ezt a verziót találtam, ha minden igaz nem demó verzió:


----------



## motunlock (2012 December 9)

Hello! Adott egy winchester, amit rákötöttem egy usb-vel rendelkező tv-re. A művelet után se kép se hang, mármint a winchesteren. Ötletetek van? Win7-el próbáltam, semmi sem látja. Pótolhatatlan családi fotók vannak rajta! Üdv!


----------



## cavarlyman (2012 December 9)

Szia! Az elözőkben említett get data back segíteni fog. Múlt hónapban az egyik kolléganőm hasonlóan járt a winchesterével, amit az LG tv-jéhez csatlakoztatott és a tv keformázta. A win7 nem látta hasonlóképpen, de a GetDataBack értelmezte és lelehetett menteni vele az adatokat könyvtár és filenév helyessen. Csak pár file sérült.


----------



## crusoe01 (2013 Március 8)

szilard1996 írta:


> Nekem Van egy 320BG-os HDD-m amely keri, hogy minden aron formazzam, de ezt nem teszem meg, mert nem akarom az adataimat elvesziteni. Nincs valami mod, hogy belepjek a HDD adataiba annelkul, hogy formazzam es visszaszerezzem?



*Stellar Phoenix recovery*. Egyszerű és nagy tudású program. Nem ingyenes, de egy kis keresgéléssel megtalálhatod


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

Ajánlanám a Hiren's Boot CD-t azon belül is a merevlemez kategória programjait. Engem már sokszor húztak ki a pácból.


----------



## Zalaigyerek25 (2017 Február 6)

ha nagyon fontos adatokról van szó és nem sajnálsz rá pénzt áldozni ami elég húzós szokott lenni ajánlom Budapesten a kürt kft-t


----------



## szilveszter1021 (2018 Február 9)

Bárkinek akinek esetleg ilyen problémája lenne a jövőben van univerzális megoldás általában, a fizikai hibát el kell hárítani előrösz a disk-ről, amennyiben a winchester még felpörög szinte minden menthező, nem kell máshozzá csak egy linux live CD valamint legalább akkora szabad hely mint a tönkrement eszkösz. Linuxban a következőre lesz szükség testdisk, dd-rescue testdisk a törölt particiók,sérült particios tábla stb.

Szóval már jó pár winchesterrel végigmentem ezen a processen a munkahelyen... A windows ugyanis már egy - két fizikai "block" hibával nem hajlandó a disket kezelni egyszerűen vagy kifagy , vagy egyáltalán nem is mountolja. Amit ilyenkor érdemes megcsinálni fogod a rossz disket, bebootolsz a linuxba és az egész disket bit-rőt bitre leklónozod a dd-rescue val, nagyon hasznos cucc, gyakorlatilag a rossz részt többször több iányból próbálja olvasni a blocksize lehető legkisebbre csökkentésével, az esetek többségében már megoldás lehet, átrakod teljesen a particiot vagy a disket egy másikra, ez megoldja a fizikai sérülésekre , esetleges áramszünetnél bekövetkezhető problémákra. Mindenképpen kezdd úgy ha sérült a disk , ha nem hogy leklónozod legalább egy kép fájlba és avval dolgozol, így az eredeti anyag nem romlik tovább vagy nem tudod elrontani akármelyik recovey programmal. linuxban simán tudod a disket bármilyen korlátoknélkül kérdezni, csak közvetlenül a disk device-t vagy a particiót megszólítva /dev/sd?N azaz pl /dev/sda az elso scsi storage lesz a /dev/sda1 pedig azon az elso particio.

particiokat siman manipulalhatod vagy mintat vehetsz a pontos meretezesehez a klonnek a parted programmal (minden linux distribucioban benne van) meg puritanabb az fdisk , ezek mind console utilityk.

Ha megvan a külon, amennyi összejött utána csak ki kell próbálni, dekryptálni, ha encriptálva volt és esetleg egy chkdsk-t futtatni. Ha törlés vagy formázás után akarsz adatot helyreállítani, az már egy kicsit más dolog, a fájlok törlésénél normál esetben nem a tartalmát törlöd a file-nak , hanem a fájlrendszerről a bejegyzést, azaz az adat következő felülírásáig a teljes adat ott marad, csak figyelmen kívül van hagyva. Tökéletes esetben, amennyiben egy olyan winchesterről , memoriakártyáról etc állítanál vissza adatot amin még sosem töröltél mindent vissza lehetne szerezni, viszont amennyiben már töröltél róla a keletkező réseket a "controller/operációs rendszer" elkezdi használni és a fájlok nem egy darabban lesznek tárolva, hanem elkezdődik egy címen tart egy darabig majd egy totál másik címen folytatódik. Aazaz minél nagyobb a töredezettség annál kisebb a helyreállítható adat. 

Abban az esetben ha véletlenül töröltél egy particiót vagy file-t a legfontosabb klonozd le azonnal ne csinálj rajta uj adatot, csak olvasd a médiát, különböző filok külömböző karakterisztikával rendelkeznek, a piacon sok software van ami bizonyos file formátumot állít helyre a file signaturek alapján , ami nekem eddig a legstabilabban bejött az a Kroll Ontrack EasyRecovery, támogatja a törölt filok, office filok képek stb akár raw recovery-t is. Specialis file tipusokhoz persze speciális software kell. A lényeg mindig az hogy első teendő a további romlás megelőzése azonnal klónozni, és utána lehet neki állni külömböző toolokkal.

Ilyen módszerekkel egyébként egy halott 250 gbs winchestert amin mondjuk van 2 mb-nyi hibás rész is fel tudod ujra használni, hiszen a test disk megmondja hogy hol van a rész ami hibás, és azt kihagyva particionálva teljesen jól fog működni, mondjuk a leírtak leginkább a hibákra vonatkoznak nem a véletlen törlésre, de nekem eddig bejött esetek 90%ában meg lehet menteni az adatokat, amennyiben a winchester még felpörög


----------



## villanto (2019 Január 23)

Sziasztok!
Ez a program is megér egy "misét" ; 
*Apacer USB 3.0 Repair and Format Tool*


----------

